# My son gets on my nerves



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi, I am new here, but I would like to get something off my chest. I know this is not the motherly thing to say, but my precious almost 6 y.o. son gets on my nerves. I love him to death and fortunately he knows I love him and he loves me, but sometimes I just need a break from him. I suppose I feel it more now that he is out of school. I really admire more than ever moms that seem to have it together. I would love to homeschool my son, but considering how we get under each other's skin, I just could not do it. I wish I were a "Mrs. Clever" mom or a mom that just loved my job ALL the time, but I do not. So my question to you other mothers is 1) Have any of your children ever got on your nerves and how did you over come it? 2) If your children never get on your nerves, what are you doing to enjoy your kids so much that they never get under your skin? These feelings are surprising to me because there is no one else in the world that gets on my nerves like my son does, yet I love him so much. In fact, I am really an even tempered person so people generally do not get on my nerves, yet my son does. Why?!?! The one person I would never want to get on my nerves does.


----------



## Alegria (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, the love of my life, my dd does get me frustrated sometimes but It is usually when I am not paying attention to her. It's hard to have someone need you constantly. If I give her 100% of my attention for a good block of time, usually afterwards I can do something else while she plays alone. Or call up an invite her freinds over to entertain her. If she gets irritating it usually means she needs me, or she's hungry sick or tired.

What exactly about your dc gets on your nerves?


----------



## paisley (Jul 2, 2004)

"What exactly about your dc gets on your nerves?"

It is all sorts of stuff that leads up to finally getting on my nerves. For example, I might say something and he will reply "I don't know what you are talking about." I am almost positive he knows but I will gently explain to him what I am saying and he will come back with the same response over and over again. Finally his response just gets on my nerves and I have nothing else to say. Or he will say something like, "what is a bee?" Well, he knows what a bee is so I tell him good naturedly he knows what it is and he will just answer me with the same question. So I will either give an answer or ask him an equally silly question but he just keeps on asking me the same old question and at last it gets on my nerves. Or he is very prone to making unnecessary messes. Now, I am not a neatness freak by any means of the word but some of the messes he makes are just unnecessary especially after I have already told him if he does such and such it will cause a mess yet he does it anyway and that gets on my nerves or when I ask him just to spend 30 minutes studying but only about 5 minutes or so per subject and at that time he just makes the whole thing so unpleasant and difficult he ends up getting on my nerves. Now granted he is not this way all the time and we do have many wonderful times each day together but sometimes he can just get under my skin.


----------



## jannan (Oct 30, 2002)

i hear you paisley!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dd is driving me up the wall. one thing she continues to do is cry! this is when she needs something. like it will be 5:30am, i'll get up to go to the computor and about 15 minutes i'll hear her screaming "MAMA,MAMA" why?!? how hard is it to get out of bed and come find me. also, after a long day of school and day care, we'll get into the car at about 5:15pm and she 'll tell me what she wants for dinner . I'll tell her we're not having that because i'm sure her father has cooked something else and then she'll cry....................ugh! like what is that going to solve?

i could go on and on..............i love her to death but she needs to get it together.

and the child is 6.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jannan*
like it will be 5:30am, i'll get up to go to the computor and about 15 minutes i'll hear her screaming "MAMA,MAMA" why?!? how hard is it to get out of bed and come find me.

LOL, I get this every morning (not 5:30 am, but still). Frustrating, but I think they just want to be baby-ed first thing in the morning. Get the first snuggle while still warm and cozy









But, drives me crazy cause I am *sure she has a sensor on the seat of my computer chair. As soon as my butt hits the seat: "MOM!"


----------

